# Gata de Gorgos



## Ziggy63 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi. We are thinking of buying in this area on the urbinisation Would welcome any advice on the area. Houses. What to look out for when buying in spain
Many thanks


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Visited that area in June and whilst I had thought its name was gata de GORGEOUS!!!- it sure wasn't gorgeous!!!

We thought it a bit tacky , but hell each to their own


----------



## Ziggy63 (Aug 12, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Visited that area in June and whilst I had thought its name was gata de GORGEOUS!!!- it sure wasn't gorgeous!!!
> 
> We thought it a bit tacky , but hell each to their own


Mmmm thanks our first visit in August


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the village of Gata de Gorgos is a typical working village

Gata Residencial - the urbanisation, ..........well you either love it or hate it....

I've had friends who have rented there - & the individual houses _look _great - really practical & spacious floorplans..... but everyone I've known there has had massive problems with damp & general construction issues

you certainly get a lot of property for your money though - seriously low prices when compared to anything else in the area - & some amazing views


----------



## Ziggy63 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks seems a minefield of where to buy


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Ziggy,

If it's Gata Residencial you're looking at...

A friend of mine looked at a villa there 10 years ago. It's was about 285k then, the same place just sold for in the region of 120k.

It was slow to sell because there wasn't much around it and promised shops and facilities never materialised (and because property suddenly wasn't the golden goose, of course!).

If you like it there then prices are very good for what you get. The trouble is, I believe there is still unsold stock, so if you come to sell you may be up against new builds at bargain prices.

It's advertised as a place "specifically designed for relaxing and enjoying the tranquillity of an exclusive villa". Whilst that sounds appealing, what many of us enjoy is stepping out of our doors into a bustling little area with all the facilities we need. The novelty of sitting in your luxurious villa feeling pleased with yourself soon wears off, and then you want a life.

It's in the wrong place, really.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Ziggy63 said:


> Thanks seems a minefield of where to buy


What are you looking for?


----------



## Ziggy63 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ideally somewhere that you can walk too but not in the bustle think we may look at Murcia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ziggy63 said:


> Ideally somewhere that you can walk too but not in the bustle think we may look at Murcia


there is plenty in this area which ticks that particular box - Gata Residencial doesn't though


----------



## Ziggy63 (Aug 12, 2015)

Los alcazares?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Ziggy,

I don't think you're anything like ready to buy yet. Make August a discovery trip and keep your money in the bank. You have a lot of discovering and thinking to do. There's no rush.

Will the move be full time for you? What do you enjoy doing in your spare time? Are you interested in "knowing" Spain or is an expat enclave OK for you?


----------

